# Phuket Island "The Pearl of Andaman"



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket Island​
Phuket, which is somewhat smaller than the size of Singapore, is Thailand’s largest island. The island is connected to mainland Thailand by two bridges. It is situated off the west coast of Thailand in the Andaman Sea. Phuket formerly derived its wealth from tin and rubber, and enjoys a rich and colorful history. The island was on one of the major trading routes between India and China, and was frequently mentioned in foreign ship logs of Portuguese, French, Dutch and English traders. The region now derives much of its income from tourism.

*Administrative divisions*
Downtown Phuket, Patong, Karon, Wichit, Ratsada, Chalong, Rawai, Kamala, Kathu, Ko Kaeo, Thep Krasatti, Si Sunthon, Choeng Thale, Pa Khlok, Mai Khao and Sakhu


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Phuket Old Town*














































​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Westin Siray Bay Phuket by bumble babee, on Flickr


Wat Chalong Temples of Phuket by Hinokami-Akira, on Flickr


Old Town phuket by Hinokami-Akira, on Flickr


Old Town phuket by Hinokami-Akira, on Flickr


Patong street sunset by Canontona, on Flickr


Hard Rock Cafe Patong - Phuket, Thailand by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr


Phuket - Bangla Road by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


beautiful fireworks celebrating new year on patong beach by Assawin Ritter Knight., on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Cruises & Marina​*











​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos but dont forget to credit your photos as you did with flickr photos above. Please edit them now


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Downtown Phuket*


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket - Patong City Night Scape by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr


Patong City by Linda-Pauline, on Flickr


Phuket City Scape by Extreme Men, on Flickr


Phuket Night City scape by Extreme Men, on Flickr


Phuket 11 by EndPin, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Patong beach, Phuket Island by kevin2550, on Flickr


Patong Beach @ Phuket Thailand by Ares Jonekson Saragi, on Flickr


Patong bay, Phuket, Thailand by Acarya Ratna das, on Flickr


Phuket - Wat Chalong by Wang Guowen (gw.wang), on Flickr


phuket thailand 2008 by m33233, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket by jason5yuan, on Flickr


 Phuket by austarman, on Flickr


Phuket Boat Lagoon by Eustaquio Santimano, on Flickr


Le Meridian Phuket Bay Resort by Asiacamera, on Flickr


USS Nimitz is at anchorage at sunrise in Phuket, Thailand. by Official U.S. Navy Imagery, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

'Blue Elephant' Governor Mansion | Phuket Town | Thailand by I Prahin | www.southeastasia-images.com, on Flickr


Blue Elephant Restaurant, Phuket, Thailand by Dawn in Phuket, Thailand, on Flickr


Phuket by EssleyJane [drifting in and out for a few weeks], on Flickr


Chan and Muk monument outside Phuket city, Phuket by massimoperrozzi23, on Flickr


Phuket - Patong City Panorama by RnD.de.Portraits, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket City  by thebestthing, on Flickr


Phuket City  by thebestthing, on Flickr


DSCN0912 by Soontarees, on Flickr


The China Inn, Phuket City by HellonEarth2006, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

The first time we got to see the SuperStar Libra in full was when we docked at Phuket by ajanthy arulpragasam, on Flickr


Patong Beach in Phuket by Carla Renee, on Flickr


Legend of the Seas by konstantynowicz, on Flickr


On the rocks by robep, on Flickr


Cruise ship at Patong by johnaalex, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Patong beach*


Bangla Road in Patong, Phuket, Thailand by Nicolas Lannuzel, on Flickr


Thailand - Feb 24-25 2007 - Patong Beach, Phuket 009 by travellingzenwolf, on Flickr


Beach Road, Patong, Phuket by Ashley Monteiro, on Flickr


Patong Nights by Slumdog Thousandaire, on Flickr


Patong in the evening by Mateusz Adamus, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Tom111 said:


> เมืองภูเก็ต
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*phuket old town*


Old Town Phuket (772A7576) by Passenger32A, on Flickr


Phuket's new Old Town lighting. by Dawn in Phuket, Thailand, on Flickr


Sino-Portuguese Architecture in Phuket Old Town by twiga_swala, on Flickr


Evening in Phuket Old Town by Dawn in Phuket, Thailand, on Flickr


Thalang Road, 28th January 2012 by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Chalong Temple*


Wat Chalong, Phuket, Thailand by Joseph Molinari, on Flickr


Wat Chalong Phuket by u3621195, on Flickr


Wat Chalong by EverEvolvingPrimate, on Flickr


PC150821 Chalong Temple - Phuket - Thailand by suey_j, on Flickr


Untitled by nungmoo, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Phuket Fantasea*


Tom111 said:


> ------
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Dibuk Road, Phuket Town by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr


Phuket Town (23) by donzie rae, on Flickr


Phuket Town (33) by donzie rae, on Flickr


Busy streets in Old Phuket Town by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr


Phuket Town at Night by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

around phuket town by zero novice, on Flickr


Dragon Statue in Phuket by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr


The Old Standard Chartered Bank Building, Phuket. c1910 by Dawn in Phuket, Thailand, on Flickr


phuket by night by jmarnaud, on Flickr


Phuket Fantasea - Theater by night by e-dredon, on Flickr​


----------



## seldomseen (Aug 10, 2010)

Man...these pictures really make me miss Phuket!! Phuket isn't all that bad in August! When I was there it only rained twice and it was only light rain. :banana:


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

7pm view from hotel @ Phuket by mikestrok, on Flickr


View from Select Rooms by Citrus Hotel, on Flickr


Racha Yai Island by Jamie Long*, on Flickr


Promthep Cape View, Phuket by singhaseni, on Flickr


Promthep Cape View, Phuket by singhaseni, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Phuket Vegetarian Festival*


Phuket Vegetarian Festival  by Doc-Arts.Asia, on Flickr


Phuket Vegetarian Festival by Doc-Arts.Asia, on Flickr


Phuket Vegetarian Festival by Doc-Arts.Asia, on Flickr


Phuket Vegetarian Festival by Binder.donedat, on Flickr


The Disciples of Bang Neow Shrine by Michael LaPalme, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket Vegetarian Festival, Phuket Thailand by gasdust, on Flickr


Phuket Vegetarian Festival  by Doc-Arts.Asia, on Flickr


Vegetarian Festival by herr_S, on Flickr


Ban Tha Rue Shrine, Phuket Vegetarian Festival 2011 by 7-olivesphotography, on Flickr


Carrying the Gods by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr
​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Promthep Cape View, Phuket by singhaseni, on Flickr


Phuket Sunset by kbattaloo, on Flickr


Kelly's Hotel, Patong, Kathu, Phuket, Thailand by Niels Rasmussen, on Flickr


Kelly's Hotel, Patong, Kathu, Phuket, Thailand by Niels Rasmussen, on Flickr


Twilight at Patong by tropicalisland045, on Flickr
​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again, really very nice new photos from Phuket :cheers:


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket Big Buddha by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr


DSC01089 by anilshah61, on Flickr


110501-N-SB672-475.jpg by Commander, U.S. 7th Fleet, on Flickr


View from Sirey Island Temple Phuket by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr


Patong Beach by Magic Phuket, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Patong Bay Night View by indochineresort, on Flickr


the Big Buddha, Phuket panorama by A satan incarnate, on Flickr


Ao Por Marina Phuket by Michael Gillam, on Flickr


Lighthouse at Royal Phuket Marina by stu72, on Flickr


Royal Phuket Marina by twiga_swala, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Patong Beach at night by cmenke, on Flickr


Patong Beach Phuket 2010 by laperlenoire, on Flickr


MV Superstar Virgo by Tanapon Permyao, on Flickr


Royal Phuket Marina by cheeksoda, on Flickr


Chalong Pier, Phuket by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Big Buddha Phuket by mandala?, on Flickr



Big Buddha Phuket by Intrepidteacher, on Flickr



Phuket Port in the Night by Tanapon Permyao, on Flickr


07/08 Phuket by MO&RO, on Flickr


Big Buddha, Phuket, Thailand - 22 by sladewalters, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Vegetarian Festival by Magic Phuket, on Flickr


Vegetarian Festival by Magic Phuket, on Flickr


Wat Chalong by Magic Phuket, on Flickr


Sunset at Phuket by Magic Phuket, on Flickr



Thalang Road by Magic Phuket, on Flickr


Royal Phuket Marina - Phuket, Thailand by Andrea Moscato, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Michele Morbidelli. © All rights reserved. Use without permission is illegal. Website | Facebook | Formspring | Tumblr. THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS. by Michele Morbidelli, on Flickr


Michele Morbidelli. © All rights reserved. Use without permission is illegal. Website | Facebook | Formspring | Tumblr. THANKS FOR THE COMMENTS. by Michele Morbidelli, on Flickr


Wat Chalong Fireworks by SuzÿQuzÿ, on Flickr


Festival of Pain by brewer, on Flickr


Coral Island Resort, Phuket, Thailand by shin--k, on Flickr
​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

old-phuket said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

^^


old-phuket said:


> ^^^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

happy new year 2010 by astroboy_71, on Flickr


Fireworks on the beach for New-Year 2012 by Exposure-photo, on Flickr


New Year at Patong beach by Kirill Karetin, on Flickr


New Year at Patong beach by Kirill Karetin, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Loneliness by Rawinch, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket road by kidd78, on Flickr


Thalang Road and Soi Romanee by Jamie Monk in Phuket | www.jamiesphuket.com, on Flickr


Road by ✈ yohe, on Flickr


Patong Beach by night - Phuket - Thailand by edpics001, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket Town by pather_alexiy, on Flickr


Phuket Town by pather_alexiy, on Flickr


lights over night city, Phuket, Thailand by Zhenya bakanova ~ Alex Grabchilev, on Flickr


City Overview by riconnection_11, on Flickr


Kaokard Viewpoint by Hinokami-Akira, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice pgotos from Phuket :cheers:


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/96557948?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/94077907?source=wapi&referrer=kh.google.com









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...hoto_id=86983457&order=date_desc&user=1302061









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=86586986&order=date_desc&user=783643









http://www.panoramio.com/photo_expl...photo_id=33161637&order=date_desc&user=658120
​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Do you know, Where ? by Magic Phuket, on Flickr


View from Select Rooms by Citrus Hotel, on Flickr


View by Takonya, on Flickr


Big Buddha of Phuket by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr


Khao Kad Views Tower by lawrencemichaels, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket Old Town by gasdust, on Flickr


Patong Beach and Town by coolinsights, on Flickr


Hat Patong,Phuket,Thai by gasdust, on Flickr


Phuket old town by gasdust, on Flickr


Phuket Town at Dusk by gasdust, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Patong Beach(Thailand) by Thapakorn Karnosod, on Flickr


Patong Town by Alvin Oh, on Flickr


tropica by Slumdog Thousandaire, on Flickr


with envy by Slumdog Thousandaire, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Town (IMG_0238) by Passenger32A, on Flickr


Wat Chalong Temples of Phuket by Hinokami-Akira, on Flickr


Old Town phuket by Hinokami-Akira, on Flickr


Karon-ViewPoint by Hinokami-Akira, on Flickr


Old Phuket Town by Sundays , on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

IMG_7604 by megion_man, on Flickr


Thalang Road and Chinese New Year Lanterns by Jamie Monk in Phuket, on Flickr


Road by ✈ yohe, on Flickr


20101203-173940_07609 by Sayyonara, on Flickr


P2028543 by 1282sherlee, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket pano 1 by ivan_low, on Flickr


IMG_6134 by emilyw_TBS, on Flickr


Bars on light by Legend Sun, on Flickr


Evening at the 2012 Phuket International Boat Show by StJohn_M, on Flickr


Sino-Portuguese Architecture in Phuket Old Town by twiga_swala, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Cityscape of Phuket-Thailand by Nightscape & Phenomenon by Ivan, on Flickr


lights over night city, Phuket, Thailand by Zhenya bakanovaAlex Grabchilev, on Flickr


Sunrise At Buddha Hill, Thailand by Zhenya bakanovaAlex Grabchilev, on Flickr


Phuket Dragon XOKA2949s by phuket.photographer, on Flickr


Phuket pano 1 by ivan_low, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

night in phuket city by eltonmaxim, on Flickr


night in phuket town by eltonmaxim, on Flickr


XOKA4069bs by phuket.photographer, on Flickr


XOKA1983bs by phuket.photographer, on Flickr


Karon night view IMG_0597bs by phuket.photographer, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Patong Beach, Phuket by daryl glass, on Flickr


Phuket town by eltonmaxim, on Flickr


Khao Rang View Point by eltonmaxim, on Flickr


Up Site Down House by eltonmaxim, on Flickr


night in phuket city by eltonmaxim, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

Phuket Town by EverEvolvingPrimate, on Flickr


Water Show by eltonmaxim, on Flickr


_DSC2596_7_8_tonemapped1 by banglaroad, on Flickr


jun135 by banglaroad, on Flickr


DSC00029.jpg by colorqualia, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

_DSC0580.jpg by banglaroad, on Flickr


DSC00095.jpg by 
colorqualia, on Flickr


DSC00075.jpg by colorqualia, on Flickr


DSC00046.jpg by colorqualia, on Flickr


DSC00026.jpg by colorqualia, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

On top of Patong by wesleywoo, on Flickr


IMG_7604 by megion_man, on Flickr


Patong Beach and Town by coolinsights, on Flickr


IMG_011 by davidchan992001, on Flickr


Hotel view on main drag of Patong (no pun intended) by aleksavo, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

kamala by izamree, on Flickr


Bay view by James Waghorn, on Flickr


Phuket FantaSea by DJkuza13, on Flickr


Fantasea, Phuket by Rev'it, on Flickr


Chalong by AltS Kingdom, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Downtown Phuket*


Westin Siray Bay Resort in Phuket by Ricardobtg, on Flickr


Westin Siray Bay Resort in Phuket by Ricardobtg, on Flickr
​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Patong Phuket*









Credit : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01551097.1073741950.1462715310&type=3&theater









Credit :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01551097.1073741950.1462715310&type=3&theater









Credit :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01551097.1073741950.1462715310&type=3&theater









Credit :https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...01551097.1073741950.1462715310&type=3&theater​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Downtown Phuket*


มุมเมือง สามกอง by lnw Draft, on Flickr


เมืองเก่าภูเก็ต by lnw Draft, on Flickr


เมืองภูเก็ต by SY_sarayut, on Flickr


Jui Tui Shrine by ginja-ninja, on Flickr


Sino-Portuguese Architecture in Phuket Old Town by twiga_swala, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Downtown Phuket*


Phuket-NPK-028 by Phuket_Th, on Flickr


Untitled by wpsanacker, on Flickr


Phuket landmark present day by wpsanacker, on Flickr


Phuket landmark present dayby wpsanacker, on Flickr



Amazing Phuket (Thailand) by NAIJAY | PHOTOGRAPHER, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Karon Phuket*


Karon View Point Phuket Thailand by giantang, on Flickr


Karon Beach, Phuket by Mohd Khairulazam, on Flickr


Phuket (772A0382) by Passenger32A, on Flickr


IMG_9432.jpg by patrik722, on Flickr


New Year's Eve Fireworks at Karon by Follow 2 C, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Downtown Phuket*


Phuket Old Town at Night by Max Tärneberg, on Flickr


Thai-1405100-phuket-night by Spiderwooman, on Flickr


City Square in Phuket City - Phuket (2) by litlesam1, on Flickr


Phuket New Years fireworks by rickandlea, on Flickr


Phuket New Years floating lanterns by rickandlea, on Flickr​


----------



## Mac007 (Sep 26, 2008)

*Chalong Phuket*


DSC_0319 by anaelfc, on Flickr


Cape Panwa, Chalong bay and Ko Lon, Phuket by AndreYurich, on Flickr


Phuket landmark present day by wpsanacker, on Flickr


Sunrise At Buddha Hill, Thailand by Zhenya bakanovaAlex Grabchilev, on Flickr


Phuket homepro village by soma-samui.com, on Flickr​


----------

